# 1940's and 50's bottles



## Rockfish (Mar 15, 2005)

We took a walk and found these bottles pretty much right on the surface. Most are liquor, soda, and Mason jars. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## madman (Mar 16, 2005)

hey rockfish very nice i really like that teem bottle!! suncrest and the wink bottle are cool to !!  keep all the sodas and the mason jars,  is it a dump try digging??    mike


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 16, 2005)

Madman,
  This is the "Texize" collection. The family told me that there was a HOBO hangout here.
 We found rusted springs, part of chairs, and barely reconizable burn barrels. The "boys" were only there for a few years. I will dig some, but I think this is it for this pile. I have to backpack two miles for these, no shortcuts so far.

 Thanks for the response! Rockfish


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Rockfish. Looks alot like what I've been finding lately. There can be some good stuff in these later dumps. May I suggest NOT cleaning the ACL (painted label) bottles until they have had several day's for the paint to stabilize. Clean them too soon and the labels can come off. Are any of the liquor bottles embossed with, "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE"?


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 16, 2005)

Gary, 
  Thank You for the post. I will make sure to let the dirt dry for a few days before cleaning. Yes, MOST of what I found was labeled "Federal Law forbids sale or reuse of this bottle". A couple examples of these are in the photo above...Front right. I know, it's a sad picture for individual bottles. 
 I'd like to see a pic of your bottles []  Rockfish


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Rockfish. Bottles marked "FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS..." were made only between 1932 & 1964. Since you asked here is a photo of some of the ones I've found. I love to share! Dixie Bell Gin(on far left), the tall one in the middle is a 4/5 qt. Smirnoff, I believe (that's my fovorite), to the left of it is a Lord Calvert embossed, " FOR MEN OF DISTINCTION", I guess the ladies didn't drink it, I'll post a close up of the one next to it so you can read what it say's. I have started collecting these type. They can only get more valuable...


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a close-up of the CLEAR FRUIT" great shape and Patented...Thanks!


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 17, 2005)

Gary,
  Your liquor bottles are cool. Mine are boring in comparison.
  I found a new site today[] I am going to try to forget about it until I finish the area I started.
  Thanks for the pictures.

  For others reading this: Here's a few bottles from my 4os-50's dumping ground site:
 I saw a Lamb mason listed at $6. I don't know anything about the other two.


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Mar 17, 2005)

Gary, Are there any of the "Federal Law Forbids" that aren't worth keeping? I know where there's alot but have only been taking a few of them. I didn't think they were worth anything, since there was so many of them laying around.


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 18, 2005)

Only the last pic loaded, so I'll try again. Rockfish


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Rockfish, I just found a mason like that in your photo. They are worth a few dollars[]. As far as the others, I don't know. I'd guess the small ribbed one to be shampoo or some other grooming product...

 C.J. As a general rule the more identifiable a bottle/jar the more potintial value. So ones with brand name, embossing's, patent numbers, etc. are the best. The more elaborate the better! And dates/age are important; at least wth the "Federal Law..." bottles you alway's know there between 1932-1964. As for me, I keep them all. But ,I doubt the "plain" ones will ever amount to much. Here's a photo of a "COCOA MARSH" jar. Logo embossed and marked on the bottom, we KNOW for sure the origin of the jar. This makes it more collectable than an unmarked one (and I like the grinning lion logo). Plain ones are never going to be worth anything[:'(]. There just glass...


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's the bottom of the "COCOA MARSH"...Hope this is a help.


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey,
   My hubby found his first cobalt today! What is it? When is it? There is a triangle within another triangle and D 4 on the bottom, all raised.

  I think I might have something with the Rolling Rock. I wrote Rolling Rock company for help. It says, Do not litter, for once I'm glad someone did. There is no infamous "33" that I can find. I Like it either way.

  Kinsey Liquor... found in the "HOBO" area.  Dixie Belle's, Old 1889 brand and others were found at this site.

  Thanks, and Happy hunting!


----------

